# Long Overdue Update



## Emzi (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Ive been so rubbish with trying to keep upto date with everything and ive just sat down and realised its been ages since Ive been on here - just checked and it was January  so huge apologies for the long silent gap.

So where to start, well im now 24 weeks pregnant  and im expecting a baby boy!!! I have 14 weeks left and at the moment i am loving being pregnant. I am feeling him move - well dance - daily its a very special and wonderful feeling.

I see my team of 5 (specialist midwife, diabetes consultant, obi consultant, diabetes nurse and dietician) every 2 weeks. And all my bloods looked at and monitored and are all doing well. Last HBA1c was 7.1 which is fantastic for me (this was 2 mths ago so i hope its lower now) I have 3 more growth scans booked in every 4 weeks till my baby is due. 
This is my first baby and can honestly say even though being a pregnant diabetic is relentlessly difficult after 15 years of being a type 1 I have finally found a benefit from it, that being the amazing care both me and my unborn baby are receiving.

Im starting to find that im needing more insulin now and im constantly changing my ratios etc but its worth it - who'd have thought i would adopt such a good attitude to diabetes.

On other news - we sold the house!!!!! YIPPEEEE!!!! Huge Weight off my mind, we have decided to rent before buying coz we cant find anywhere to buy and dont want to rush and settle for something we dont love plus my partner who was laid off is still only temping so if worse comes to worse and the temping dries up before a permanent position becomes available we can get help renting (not my fav idea but needs must). weve been able to sell my little car and get a larger to that we can afford so things are starting to look up and im hoping that things can all settle and we find a place to rent before the little mister appears.

Sorry for the long winded post and hope you are all well too


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update Emzi! So wonderful to hear all your good news!  Glad to hear all is progressing well, and well done on selling the house - no easy task at the moment! Hope your partner is able to find permanent work and you can soon start looking for your dream home, not that I imagine you'll have much time for that for a while


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, great to hear from you, & congrats! Glad to hear things are going well and you're getting good care.


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2013)

all sounds great congrats and hope everything works out for you all. Little ones are great


----------

